# Anchovy Butter



## Bangbang (Sep 16, 2004)

Anchovy Butter


1 stick (1/4-pound) unsalted butter, softened
6 anchovy fillets, rinsed and mashed
1 Tablespoon sweet sherry
1 Tablespoon lime juice
pinch of white pepper


1. Combine all ingredients and blend well. Roll into a log, using plastic wrap. 

2. Use immediately or refrigerate for use in 1-2 days. To freeze: Wrap the log in waxed paper, place in a freezer bag and freeze for up to 2 months. 

Serve on crusty bread or grilled seafoods. I like it on steak and burgers too.


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 17, 2004)

BANGBANG:   Your anchovy butter sounds interesting.  I still prefer to make balls, 1 Tbsp. each,  then freeze on  flat plate and put into a zip loc bag.  This way when I'm ready to use, I take out a ball or two and pitch them into the pot or pan or whever.   I don't have to unwrap the log,  cut through frozen butter,  re-wrap the log,  etc.  I'm a creature of convenience.  Do it the eay way.  Give it a try.


----------

